# Live stream video



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2018)

~ We are considering a live stream video system that would basically run 24 hours a day and shows the daily life of our aldabra tortoise breeding program @ ALDABRAMAN. It would probably consist of four cameras located in areas that we seem to get most of our activity, videos and pictures form. 1). would be positioned in our main barn, 2). would be located in the main pasture (wide angle overview), 3). would be positioned under the main shade tree area, and 4). would be focused on the pond area. I have talked with a few that have these and have got mixed reviews. There would be a small monthly fee to connect. The initial install, setup and maintenance would be the biggest expense i would think. It would also allow us better visual observations.

~ Any thought, opinions, input, experiences, or general pros and cons please share.

~ Thank you.


----------



## katieandiggy (Sep 20, 2018)

That would be so amazing!!!

There was an app (it might still be in existence) called Spy Cams and it was cameras from all around the world, some in colleges, restaurants, beaches, water sports centres but the one I watched the most was of a doggy day care! I think it may have been in Japan, and the dogs must have been dropped off for the day it was brilliant!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2018)

katieandiggy said:


> That would be so amazing!!!



~ I am not a tech savvy person by no means, however i am partners with a guy who on another adventure and he is. I do not know exactly how it all works. I was also thinking that it would be awesome to have an option to go mobile and capture close ups when times allow. Such as during visitations, nestings, feedings, special care, hatchling viewing, etc.


----------



## katieandiggy (Sep 20, 2018)

Check out the app Planet Cam and you will see what I mean. I just downloaded it Ans there are lots of doggy day cares now it’s hilarious watching them all. Would be great to see the tortoise equivalent, could be really relaxing actually.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2018)

katieandiggy said:


> could be really relaxing actually.



~ Yes, my thoughts also.........possibly therapeutic!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 20, 2018)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## G-stars (Sep 20, 2018)

Why the monthly fee? That will limit you to the amount of viewers. Why not set up a site and have it free? You could potentially get a lot more viewers this way, and then advertise on your site. Thus potentially making more than you would from the monthly fee. Basically how youtubers make money.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Sep 20, 2018)

I set up some cams a while back for a doggie daycare. 5 cams in all. I have 6 night vision cams set up around my property. They are fun and easy to configure and integrate fairly easy with your website. I highly recommend it ESPECIALLY for someone like you. If you want, you can even allow the user to control the camera angle via the web. Endless possibilities.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> I highly recommend it ESPECIALLY for someone like you.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Sep 20, 2018)

I need to add this as well: if you plan on using wireless IP cams, then you may need to get additional wireless routers and bridge them together to ensure each cam has connectivity (depending on the size of the area you wish to cover). That part can get a bit tricky for some.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2018)

G-stars said:


> Why the monthly fee?



~ My current thoughts would be to offer fee free viewing for our customer base.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2018)

G-stars said:


> more viewers this way, and then advertise on your site.



~ We had a web page for a short time years ago and found it totally counter productive at many levels. Many simply wanted information and it was extremely time consuming. We found it much better to have direct support by phone with our customer base.

~ Having advertisers, not sure how that works yet. Would need to get more information and make those decisions based on the numbers, etc. Not keen on that whole advertising thing.....nor sponsors. Simple fee based membership seems simple and less complicated to me. I suspect that most viewers are not customers or really have no interest in owning an aldabra tortoise. Just like Facebook, we have thousands of followers that simply like to watch the daily videos, etc. as an interest only and have no interest in keeping them or purchasing any.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> using wireless IP cams



~ No, my thoughts were to have all the cables installed during the construction phase, i like the idea of direct cable connections. Here again, i am not really tech savvy and would have professionals install and set things up to what we wanted.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Sep 20, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ No, my thoughts were to have all the cables installed during the construction phase, i like the idea of direct cable connections. Here again, i am not really tech savvy and would have professionals install and set things up to what we wanted.


Love to see how it turns out for you!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> Love to see how it turns out for you!



~ Thank you, definitely something we have thought about over the past few years, even at our current location.


----------



## Minority2 (Sep 20, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ We are considering a live stream video system that would basically run 24 hours a day and shows the daily life of our aldabra tortoise breeding program @ ALDABRAMAN. It would probably consist of four cameras located in areas that we seem to get most of our activity, videos and pictures form. 1). would be positioned in our main barn, 2). would be located in the main pasture (wide angle overview), 3). would be positioned under the main shade tree area, and 4). would be focused on the pond area. I have talked with a few that have these and have got mixed reviews. There would be a small monthly fee to connect. The initial install, setup and maintenance would be the biggest expense i would think. It would also allow us better visual observations.
> 
> ~ Any thought, opinions, input, experiences, or general pros and cons please share.
> 
> ...



Buy a IP/network camera system paired with a network video recorder if you want reliable high quality live 24/7 streaming. It'll require more power consumption but the sharpness and clarity of the video footage, along with the amount of extra features is far superior then what is currently available in analog and or wireless.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 21, 2018)

Minority2 said:


> Buy a IP/network camera system paired with a network video recorder



~ Thank you.


----------

